# Information



## aw191414 (Sep 18, 2005)

This is my first time growing marijuanna plants and i need some help.  I have started to germinate the seeds by placing them on a moist paper towel in a container.  I need some help identifying whether it is the seed sprouting or mold on the seed.  Some seeds have grown a fur like coating and one seed has little hair-like things with little round balls at the end of it.  These seeds are free so there is a chance they are bad.  These pictures arn't very clear but I can have better pictures by tomorrow if you need them.  Any information will be helpful.


----------



## Hick (Sep 18, 2005)

Afraid that is mold ny friend.
    I personally, am not an advocate of the "paper towel" method.  Mother nature never intended for them to be started in such a manner. I prefer to soak them in ph adjusted water gor 8-24 hours, then directly into a 1/2 inch deep hole, on its side, in a good organic soil.


----------

